# Boilies mit Salz konservieren



## Anglersuchti (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo Carphunters, 
ich möchte kommende Saison meine Boilies mit Salz konservieren, aber ich will nicht dass meine Bolies später eine Salzhülle haben, so habe ich mir gedacht einfach ein *sehr grobes Salz *zu verwenden, das dürfte dann doch nicht anhaften, *oder?* Glaubt ihr *grobes Salz konserviert auch gut?* Und glaubt ihr das *Salz verändert den Boiliegeschmack? *
 Ist es kann man eigentlich die Boilies vor dem Einsalzen einfach im *Garten bei gutem Wetter trocknen, oder ist es besser sie im Haus zu trocknen?* Ich habe gelesen dass oft im Eimer mit Boilies und Salz sich am Eimerboden so ein feuchter Matsch bildet, ich werde da einfach *erst 10cm Salz in den Eimer geben bevor die Boilies hineinkommen,* so kommen die Boilies nicht mit diesem Matsch in Kontakt, *glaubt ihr das geht ok?*
Kann ich einen normalen Fischmix *8 Monate sicher in Salz lagern?*
Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten, Anglersuchti


----------



## Angelzwerg (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> Hallo Carphunters,
> ich möchte kommende Saison meine Boilies mit Salz konservieren, aber ich will nicht dass meine Bolies später eine Salzhülle haben,... Glaubt ihr *grobes Salz konserviert auch gut?* Und glaubt ihr das *Salz verändert den Boiliegeschmack? *


Ob grobes Salz haften bleibt oder nicht, kann ich dir nicht sagen; ich friere meine Boilies immer ein. Wenn doch, dann musst du es auf jeden fall (zumindest den größten Teil des Salzes) vor dem Angeln entfernen. Grobes Salz müsste eigentlich genau so gut konservieren wie Feines. Das Salz verändert den Boiliegeschmack ein kleines bisschen, aber nicht grundlegend. Ich habe gehört, dass die Boilies sogar einen für Karpfen noch attraktiveren Geschmack bekommen, wenn sie mit Salz konserviert wurden.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen helfen.
MfG Angelzwerg


----------



## BARSCH123 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*

Früher als die Ganzen "Salzkonservierer" Treads noch am laufen waren hat das wunderbar geklappt, doch mitlerweile funktioniert das nicht mehr.. Die Lebensmittelindustrie hat wohl das Salz Gehnmanipuliert..


----------



## Anglersuchti (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*

Wie gelaubt ihr kann man die Salzschicht ohne viel aufwand entfernen bei mittleren Mengen Boilies? Oder ist diese Salzschicht wirklich egal?


----------



## Colophonius (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*

Die Salzschicht sollte sich doch innerhalb von Sekunden auflösen im Wasser...


----------



## Anglersuchti (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*

Danke für die Antworten, ich werde es auf jeden Fall testen, nur eine Frage steht noch offen:
Kann man einen normalen Fischmix 8 Monate mit dieser Methode konservieren?


----------



## schorle (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten, ich werde es auf jeden Fall testen, nur eine Frage steht noch offen:
> Kann man einen normalen Fischmix 8 Monate mit dieser Methode konservieren?



Ja, kann man. Wenn die Pillen vor dem einsalzen gut getocknet wurden bleibt auch kaum Salz an ihnen haften und es bildet sich kein Matsch im Eimer, dies kann nur passieren wenn zuviel Restfeuchte vorhanden ist die vom Salz nicht aufgenommen werden kann.


----------



## colognecarp (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*

ich nehme mir manchmal ein sieb mit und wasche es kurz mit seewasser ab. muss man nicht, kann man aber


----------



## Anglersuchti (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*

Nun ist alles klar, danke für die Hilfe an euch alle.
Das mit dem Sieb werde ich natürlich testen!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Anglersuchti


----------



## angler1996 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*

warum baust du dir nicht in den Eimer zum einlagern unten ein Sieb mit Abstand zum Boden? Salz mit Boilies drauf , falls noch Feuchte vorhanden, kann die abtropfen ( und du kontrollieren)
Gruß A.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*

Du solltest deine boilies vor dem einsalzen auf jeden fall gut trocknen. Hab meine damals meist 3-7 tage im freien bzw im keller durchtrocknen lassen und dann gesalzen. Hatte da nie ne salzschicht dran. Habe recht feinkoerniges speisesalz verwendet was es fuer nicht mal 10€ im 20kg sack bei metro gibt


----------



## Ukeleidriller (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Die Lebensmittelindustrie hat wohl das Salz Gehnmanipuliert..



salz hat keine gene :q



ich nehme auch feines salz aus dem supermarkt. einfach weil es preisgünstig ist. bei netto kosten 500 gramm nur 17 cent! billiger gehts nicht.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*

Ich weiß nicht, ob das Interesse besteht, aber ich bin ja fast am Überlegen, ob ich mal für hier einen Thread reinstellen soll, in dem ich eine umfassende Abhandlung über das Thema Konservierung von Boilies mit Salz, mit Konservierern(Kaliumacetat, Natriumacetat, Benzoesäure) etc. ausgearbeitet habe.
Das Ding müsste ich zwar ersteinmal schreiben, aber ich kenne mich mit der Thematik brauchbar aus und glaube auch, dass ich dazu in der Lage bin, das Teil so zu formulieren, dass es beinahe jeder versteht und keine Fragen mehr hat.
Bedarf scheint ja grundsätzlich zu bestehen, denn die Frage lese ich nicht zum ersten Mal und viele sind teilweise in sehr irriger Annahme bezüglich dessen, wie das Salz oder best. Konservierungsstoffe oder Antioxidantien wirken.

Weiß meint ihr, wäre das was zum Schreiben und oben antackern?


----------



## Freiwind (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das Ding müsste ich zwar ersteinmal schreiben, aber ich kenne mich mit der Thematik brauchbar aus und glaube auch, dass ich dazu in der Lage bin, das Teil so zu formulieren, dass es beinahe jeder versteht und keine Fragen mehr hat.



Das wird beim besten Talent nicht klappen. 
Entweder kommt "kann ich das nicht anders machen?" oder du führst alle Eventualitäten auf und es wird zu komplex. 



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Weiß meint ihr, wäre das was zum Schreiben und oben antackern?



Meiner Meinung nach:
Wenn dann einen neuen Threat und deutlich machen, dass es kein "Wie mach ich das?" sondern ein "So macht man das!" Thema ist. 

Bin auf jedenfall gespannt, da ich das 1.mal von dieser Möglichkeit lese.#6


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*

Nabend,





Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob das Interesse besteht, aber ich bin ja fast am Überlegen, ob ich mal für hier einen Thread reinstellen soll, ...............
> 
> .............Weiß meint ihr, wäre das was zum Schreiben und oben antackern?


 
Interesse besteht auf jeden Fall..... und es ist absolut "antackerwürdig"

Ich würde mich jedenfalls über umfassende Infos freuen..


----------



## Anglersuchti (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*

Ich würde es auch sehr interessant finden mehr über das Thema zu wissen.


----------



## Ukeleidriller (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*

ich finde das thema jetzt nicht sonderlich kompliziert . . . 

salz entzieht und speichert wasser. die boilies sollten erst ordentlich getrocknet werden und dann erst  in salz eingelegt werden. das salz entzieht die "restfeuchtigkeit" aus den murmeln.
diese härten aus weil sie "trocken" sind, und sind somit vor schnellem schimmelbefall geschützt und einige monate haltbar.

an für sich ein simples prinzip.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> ich finde das thema jetzt nicht sonderlich kompliziert . . .
> 
> salz entzieht und speichert wasser. die boilies sollten erst ordentlich getrocknet werden und dann erst  in salz eingelegt werden. das salz entzieht die "restfeuchtigkeit" aus den murmeln.
> diese härten aus weil sie "trocken" sind, und sind somit vor schnellem schimmelbefall geschützt und einige monate haltbar.
> ...



Das ist absolut richtig, aber selbst unter den Leuten, die sich das gerade noch so zusammenreimen, gibt es dann welche, die befürchten, dass die Boilies den Salzgeschmack annehmen könnten oder dass das Salz in den Boilie ziehen könnte.
Für viele ist es unbekannt, weil nie erlebt oder zu Hause gelernt, dass man mit Zucker oder Salz, mit Einwecken etc., verderbliches haltbar machen kann. Manch einer hat schon davon gehört, versteht aber nichteinmal das simple Prinzip, geschweige denn, wie es gemacht wird.
Ein anderes, sehr ähnliches Problem ist die Herstellung von Hefeteig, eigentlich auch saumäßig einfach, aber super viele Leute bekommen den nicht hin, nehmen grundsätzlich bloß fertigen oder solchen aus Fertigmischung mit Anleitung usw...
Pizzateig oder Baguetteteig stellt gar ein unlösbares Problem dar und wenn ich den Leuten dann erkläre, dass die Lösung eine Schamott-, Lava- ,Ton- Steinwarenplatte ist und ein Vorteig, dann gucken die bloß noch fassungslos.

Eigentlich alles furchtbar einfach, kein Hexenwerk, nur gewusst wie!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Interesse besteht auf jeden Fall..... und es ist absolut "antackerwürdig"
> 
> Ich würde mich jedenfalls über umfassende Infos freuen..



Ob für dich 'ne neue Erkenntnis dabei wäre, ist noch fraglich.
Einwecken, zuckern, salzen dürfte dir doch noch ein Begriff sein, ebenso, wie die Säureregulatoren/Konservierer E261 (Kaciumacetat) E262a(Natriumacetat), Antioxidantien wie Ascorbinsäure(Vitamin C), die vor aeroben Bakterien schützen, indem sie die Reaktion(konkret Oxidation) mit Luftsauerstoff unterbinden, wodurch die aeroben Bakterien ihren Sauerstoffbedarf nicht gedeckt bekommen und keine Lebensgrundlage auf der Oberfläche vorfinden.
Die genannten Konservierer sind etwas bitter, was nachteilig ist und sie als alleiniges Mittel eher nicht prädestiniert. In Kombination mit z.B. Benzoesäure wird das ganze schon praxistauglicher...


----------



## Anglersuchti (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*

Also ich kenne mich mit: Säureregulatoren/Konservierer E261 (Kaciumacetat), E262a(Natriumacetat), Antioxidantien wie Ascorbinsäure(Vitamin C)mit Konservierern(Kaliumacetat, Natriumacetat, Benzoesäure) nicht aus. Wäre froh wenn du mir das Praxisnah und verständlich erklärst (wo man das Zeug herbekommt, welche Mengen, Risiken, welche Kombinationen, wie groß ist der Vorteil, kann auch etwas wegen dem bitteren Geschmack weglassen und wie viel schlechter wäre es dann...)


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*

Nabend nochmal,


> Ob für dich 'ne neue Erkenntnis dabei wäre, ist noch fraglich.


Na die Frage ist einfach..
Die Prinzipien sind mir klar. Es ist das was dahinter steht was mich interessiert. Die Kleinigkeiten - die das Ganze zum funktionieren bringen.
Da sind bei mir noch  Fragen offen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend nochmal,
> 
> Na die Frage ist einfach..
> Die Prinzipien sind mir klar. Es ist das was dahinter steht was mich interessiert. Die Kleinigkeiten - die das Ganze zum funktionieren bringen.
> Da sind bei mir noch  Fragen offen.



Nun, eine Wirkung bei Konservierungsmitteln, wie z.B. Natriumnitrat, besteht in deren Eigenschaft hygroskopisch zu sein, damit machen sie chemisch das, was ein gängiges physikalisches Verfahren zur Konservierung ist: "trocknen".
Eine weitere Eigenschaft ist, dass sie sauer sind, was bakteriostatisch wirkt.
(bakteriostatisch= vorhandene Bakterien werden nicht abgetötet, aber sie werden an ihrer Vermehrung gehindert, z.B. durch Entzug einer wichtigen Grundlage)
Darüber hinaus sind sie bakterizid(=tötet Bakterien ab).
Im Falle von Natriumnitrat und Natriumnitrit treten mehrer Eigenschaften kombiniert auf:
- sauer
- hygroskopisch
- Bakterien an der Vermehrung hindernd(aufgrund von beiden erst genannten, sowie Sauerstoffentzug und Speicherung)
- abtötend(schädigt die Bakterinhülle und entzieht Wasser => Bakterien sterben)

Problem bei der Verwendung sind die Nebenwirkungen der chemischen Konservierungsmethoden, die zur Kombination mehrerer Konservierer zwingen, denn:
- Wenn ich Natriumnitrat oder Natriumnitrit alleine einsetzen würde, wäre für die Fischlies schnell die schädigende oder letale(tödliche Dosis) erreicht.
- wenn man sauere und alkalische Konservierer kombiniert, heben sie sich in einem Teil ihrer Wirkung auf
- wenn ich nur Natriumacetat nehme, wird der Boilie bitter wie sau...
-usw....

In den meisten Fällen stellen negative Auswirkungen auf den Geschmack das größte Problem beim Einsatz chemischer Konservierer dar.

Von daher muss die physikalische Konservierung vor die chemische Konservierung gestellt werden, so dass letztere nur eine Ergänzung darstellt und die Haltbarkeit weiter erhöht!


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*

Na Klasse , das ist genau der Hintergrund den ich wollte.... DANKE!



> In den meisten Fällen stellen negative Auswirkungen auf den Geschmack das größte Problem beim Einsatz chemischer Konservierer dar.


So bitter das man das selber schmecken würde??
Die Hersteller werben doch immer damit das ihre Konsevierer geschmacksneutral sind. Alles nur Blender?
Welche Inhaltstoffe muß ein Konservierer haben damit es keinen bitteren Geschmack gibt...?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Na Klasse , das ist genau der Hintergrund den ich wollte.... DANKE!
> 
> 
> So bitter das man das selber schmecken würde??
> ...



Der Trick ist der Einsatz versch. Konservierer, die sich in ihrer Wirkung nicht aufheben, sehr wohl aber im Geschmack. Dass viele Konservierer den Boilie sauer machen stört wenig, da Fische sich daran geschmacklich kaum stören, denn gegorenes schmeckt auch säuerlich und ist somit Normalität(gegorene Früchte, gegorener Mais etc...)
Bitter ist da wesentlich kritischer, den bitter bedeutet Gefahr/Gift bei Mensch wie auch Tier.
Ich weiß nicht was genau bei der industriellen Boilieproduktion in die Readymades rein kommt, aber ich denke, dass Benzoesäure(häufig bei Getränken eingesetzt, kaum herauszuschmecken), Nitrate(ziemlich geschmacksneutral und überwiegend bakterizid + billig) und Kalium-/Natriumacetat eine Rolle spielen.
Die letzt genannten Acetate sind eigentlich ziemlich bitter, aber bringen schon in geringer Dosis hohe Wirkung, so dass der Geschmack kaum rauskommt und kaschiert werden kann.


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*

Also sogesehen muß ein Konservierer nicht automatisch gleich bitter sein. "Die *Dosis* macht das Gift".
Prakisch gesehen ist es für mich das gleiche  - Salz , Frost oder Konservierer... Es gab bei mir in Sachen Fängigkeit keine Unterschiede. Nur eben im Preis , Handling und Lagerung.
Wenn man die Dosierung heraus bekommen hat kann man den Anteil am Konservierer erstaunlich gering halten.
Ok , es gibt unterschiedliche Konservierer. Den den ich nutze kommt mit 7-10gr je Kilo aus. .Andere liegen bei 30-40gr. - Da wären wir dann wieder bei der "*Dosis*"


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Also sogesehen muß ein Konservierer nicht automatisch gleich bitter sein. "Die *Dosis* macht das Gift".
> Prakisch gesehen ist es für mich das gleiche  - Salz , Frost oder Konservierer... Es gab bei mir in Sachen Fängigkeit keine Unterschiede. Nur eben im Preis , Handling und Lagerung.
> Wenn man die Dosierung heraus bekommen hat kann man den Anteil am Konservierer erstaunlich gering halten.
> Ok , es gibt unterschiedliche Konservierer. Den den ich nutze kommt mit 7-10gr je Kilo aus. .Andere liegen bei 30-40gr. - Da wären wir dann wieder bei der "*Dosis*"



Eben. Daher ist viel gewonnen, wenn man die Haltbarkeit durch physikalische Methoden gründlich in die Wege leitet und schon beim Produzieren sauber arbeitet.
Ein Boilie den ich ordentlich trockne und dann einfriere ist schonmal lange haltbar und da gibt's auch noch Tricks.
Ich fülle meine Boilies z.B. zum Einfrieren in dicke Vakuumbeutel, fülle Salz dazu, vakuumiere das Boiliesalzpäckchen und ab in die Truhe damit. So halten die Boilies über ein Jahr, ohne Konservierer.
Das Salz hat dabei den Job, Schwitzwasser beim Auftauen aufzusaugen.
Eine Dosis von nur 15 Gramm Kaliumsorbat(E202) auf ein Kilo Boiliemix erhöht die Haltbarkeit darüber hinaus bereits erheblich, wenn der Boilie anschließend mit Salz eingefroren wird.
So einen Boilie kannst du nach 18 Monaten aus der Truhe ziehen und der fängt immer noch tadellos.


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*

Ich betreibe da wesentlich weniger Aufwand. Mag an meiner Faulheit liegen.

Für meine Zwecke benötige ich nicht so eine lange Haltbarkeit.Mir reicht ein halbes Jahr. Ich habe immer ein 20kg Vorrat. Mal sehen wie lange der reicht.Dann mach ich wieder neue.Gelegentlich auch mal zwischen durch.Ist immer situationsbedingt.......


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ich betreibe da wesentlich weniger Aufwand. Mag an meiner Faulheit liegen.
> 
> Für meine Zwecke benötige ich nicht so eine lange Haltbarkeit.Mir reicht ein halbes Jahr. Ich habe immer ein 20kg Vorrat. Mal sehen wie lange der reicht.Dann mach ich wieder neue.Gelegentlich auch mal zwischen durch.Ist immer situationsbedingt.......



Ja, ich betreibe da Aufwand, aber letztlich aus der gleichen Faulheit wie du.
Ich mache nämlich nur alle 1- 1,5 Jahre Boilies und dann aber in größeren Mengen, ein komplettes Wochenende lang mit mehreren Kollegen. Je nachdem wie oft ich danach zum Angeln komme, müssen die Dinger dann lange halten oder rechtzeitig noch notverkauft werden.#c


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*

Ich weiß nich........... Mir wären die Murmeln zu alt...... will was frisches....
Naja , ist eben meine subjektive Sicht.....
Am Ende zählt der Erfolg ....... wenn unterschiedliche Wege dahinführen .. dann ist das eben so..


Ps. Bin beruhigt das es noch mehr Faultiere gibt... lool


----------



## haarp1988 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*

Hab heut grad 15 kilo fertige boilies verpackt in geriertüte halb voll... Maggi drauf ... auf pusten .... schütteln ... aus 2 Tüten eine gemacht Salz drauf und geschüttelt ... Luft raus ab in den Gefrierschrank beste!


----------



## colognecarp (14. August 2012)

*AW: Boilies mit Salz konservieren*



haarp1988 schrieb:


> Hab heut grad 15 kilo fertige boilies verpackt in geriertüte halb voll... Maggi drauf ... auf pusten .... schütteln ... aus 2 Tüten eine gemacht Salz drauf und geschüttelt ... Luft raus ab in den Gefrierschrank beste!



Na da hast du dir aber einen schönen ersten Post geleistet lol


----------

